# Jinma 254 not starting... need help



## PAS (Jul 6, 2020)

Hello Everyone,
Hope you all had a great 4th of July Holiday weekend.
My 3 day weekend was going well until we tried to start up the tractor to do some ground leveling work. Wouldn't you know it ... the tractor did not start... I though it was the battery so we hooked up battery cables to the truck and charged for several minutes and tried to jump it but still no luck. Also checked battery with volt meter and battery is at 12.56V (90%)..
So now we are wondering if it could be the starter?? We are by no means mechanics (my father and I) so we need some help here  I am gong to try to attach a short video of what the tractor does and sounds like when we turn the key to try to start it. Thank you in advance for any help/advice you can provide. Have a Blessed Day!


----------



## Captain Mal (Jul 15, 2020)

Sorry there were no responses. 

What the video seemed to show was a battery issue. The starter is turning over the engine but not well, like the battery is no good. You jumped it and can only guess it then turned over properly with some reasonable energy. 

Been a couple weeks. What did you figure out?


----------

